# Polar Kraft rigging



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I recently bought a 2018 polar kraft outlander 20’ center console. I fish the great lakes and was having trouble deciding how to mount everything. This is what I deciding on. Not a lot of info on polar kraft installs so figuredbit may help someone else. Install was 10 minutes and feels really solid. Here is the list of parts used. 
1. (2) 48” traxstech tracks
2. (6) 58* traxstech t-bolt mounts to fit polar krafts track system
3. (2) traxstech 3” swivel downrigger mounts
4. (4) berts rod holders


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Love those boats. Looking forward to hearing feedback on how to like the center console for great lakes fishing


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I had a sailfish center condole that was awesome for great lakes fishing. Loved all the places for rods and the holders on t-top were great for running boards and having them out of way. Top gave shade and a dry place to get out of rain if needed.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Kind of curious to hear how wet or not the ride is on the Polar Craft. The sailfish is a nice boat as well. Why move away from it and into an aluminum boat?


sslopok said:


> View attachment 393331
> I had a sailfish center condole that was awesome for great lakes fishing. Loved all the places for rods and the holders on t-top were great for running boards and having them out of way. Top gave shade and a dry place to get out of rain if needed.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I have a Polar Kraft 2010CC, it can be a wet ride.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Sailfish was in heated storage and a guy wanted it more than I did. My parents have a place on houghton lake so the polar kraft will be a much easier boat to use there. Im not worried about a wet ride, don’t work in the summer so I can pick my days.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I love mine. It does everything that I bought it for. One can't as more than that.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

I also have the outlander 20' CC. Love it, its my charter boat. I have it rigged with 
(2) traxtech 72" rail 
(2) traxtech 24" rail
(1) traxtech 12" rail
(3) Cisco net holder tubes
(4) Cisco rocket launcher rod holders
(4) Berts economy cup holders
(1) Berts Rod Corral
(3) Berts Tool Holders

!50 Yamaha
9.9 Yamaha
112 Terrova
(2) 9" Birds


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like you really have yours rigged up nicely!!!
I just took off the lowrance unit and replaced with a raymarine unit. Can’t wait to get her out and fish her up a bit. Just waiting for mc numbers now.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I’d love to see some pics of your setup. 



EZHOOPS said:


> I also have the outlander 20' CC. Love it, its my charter boat. I have it rigged with
> (2) traxtech 72" rail
> (2) traxtech 24" rail
> (1) traxtech 12" rail
> ...


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

I need to take some, I will post them once I do, hopefully soon


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

oh forgot to add I have 2 cisco mounts for my handline reels


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

I think you would have liked the cannon ratcheting holders better than the bert's. but everybody is different. but the cannon can be set with one hand which makes it great when you have a rod in one hand. I had cannon which has 6 up and down positions. the traxstech has 17 which one is below level. so I sold my cannon and started buying the traxstech which costs a lot more than the cannon. so I bought 2 off ebay, 1 used and 1 new at a good price. but after checking them out i've decided to go back to cannon because of the one hand operation. i'll use the 2 traxstech holders for rod holders. I keep 2 ego s2 nets with the large net and the 58" to 108" handle on board, and the rod holders in the tracks is a great way to get the nets out of the way, and very handy when needed. if you fish erie and run divers its easy to run 3 rods per side and 2 riggers. I do it on occasion when I have 5 people on board. I fish ohio where we use 2 rods each.

but your boat looks great with the set up you have. im sure you'll catch a ton of fish with it. I have an old 86 glass boat with a open bow that works great on erie. but if I had the money i'd love to buy one like you have and rig it the same way. but i'd go with cannon holders. thats the only thing i'd change. love your boat, and wish you great luck, and a lot of fish.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I had the berts from the sailfish. I can set the berts with one hand, but have heard cannons are a bit easier. They are on boat, so they are gonna have to do the job..lol


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

Any of you running a Bimini with your Outlander? I just received mine after waiting 8 months...Ugh not happy with my dealer. I was sent only 2 traxtech mounts and no instructions. Wondering if you can help out. I realize I will need to order more traxtech mounts but I don't even have the cotter pins to put the bimini into the slots.
If you have any advice or pics that would be great.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

So you pulled the trigger on another boat...I see you like the center console still. 

I sold mine a couple of weeks ago. I am looking for aluminum also. Thinking I will stay under 18' this time. I might just buy new that way I know what I am getting. You must of went to freeway sports? I like the polar crafts and I like your colors. What's your motor?


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Bob, I went to Syracuse, IN and picked it up. Freeway Sports wanted wayyy too much money for less of a boat. I opted for the 150. 18-19 is a great size for the bay.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I will text you, I am in the market for another boat. I need details.....I might have to run to IN!

Sweet rig, that is what I am thinking of. I kept everything from my boat so I have everything to rig up a new boat.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, feel free to come check it out. You won’t find another one like this. It was some sort of protype/demo that was sold by the marina that one of the owners of P.Kraft also owns.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

Just found out Erie Marine sales out of Ohio is becoming a polar kraft dealer, Contact Brian Zarembski he can help you out.


----------

